# How to take this sh*t off?



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

Someone left this crappy packing tape on the door for way to long, the sun damaged it and the glue fused to the frame. Any suggestions how to clean this off? Use some pint thinner, solvent or maybe wd-40 would do the trick?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Try lacquer thinner and then sand. Expect to restain before top coating.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I have used lighter fluid, many times for old adhesive residue. lacquer thinner will remove the finish as well as tape residue.


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

RH said:


> Try lacquer thinner and then sand. Expect to restain before top coating.


Oh no, I don't wanna do that.. I'm just here to repaint the walls


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> I have used lighter fluid, many times for old adhesive residue. lacquer thinner will remove the finish as well as tape residue.


Hm interesting, would gasoline work? There is stuff called Nephras you can buy from paint supplies, it's made out of crude oil I think, similar to gasoline.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

acetone


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Lacquer thinner (toluene) and acetone would work about the same, in fact, both are used for nail polish remover. Both would strip the finish work AND PLEASE! DO NOT USE GASOLINE. That could be really dangerous for quite a number of reasons!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ugi87 said:


> Oh no, I don't wanna do that.. I'm just here to repaint the walls


Then I would advise leaving the trim alone. 

If the HOs want the trim cleaned of the residue, then refinishing to some degree will be likely be needed. Just make sure you and they are all in agreement brfore you do anything to it. I would suggest charging time and materials for the trim and add it to whatever your painting bid was. *Don’t* throw it in as a freebie or you could find it eating up all of your profit.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

If you are not paid to repaint the trim/refinish. Then don't mess with it. The minute you start to mess with it, or make it look better, they will want it done perfect.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> Lacquer thinner (toluene) and acetone would work about the same, in fact, both are used for nail polish remover. Both would strip the finish work AND PLEASE! DO NOT USE GASOLINE. That could be really dangerous for quite a number of reasons!



lacquer thinner is usually some sort of blend of acetone, toluene/xylene, naptha, various alcohols.
Toluene is very toxic to breath.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

They'd be money ahead to buy and finish new trim for the door. I wouldn't mess around with the current stuff.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Thats best off using some home remedy like mayonaise or wd-40 or something. Acetone, or lacquer thinner will strip the whole finish. Use them as a last resort. Try some coconut or olive oil first. it MIGHT work...


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

Woodco said:


> Thats best off using some home remedy like mayonaise or wd-40 or something. Acetone, or lacquer thinner will strip the whole finish. Use them as a last resort. Try some coconut or olive oil first. it MIGHT work...


I was thinking that wd40 might work, alas did not have any on hand.
Had to leave trim alone, because I'm done here.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Good decision. You might have opened up a small can of worms.

Room looks good!


----------



## allcitypaintingwi (Aug 16, 2016)

Ugi87 said:


> Someone left this crappy packing tape on the door for way to long, the sun damaged it and the glue fused to the frame. Any suggestions how to clean this off? Use some pint thinner, solvent or maybe wd-40 would do the trick?


Denatured alcohol..


----------



## CharlestonWVPainter (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks like a strip and refinish to me. Time and $$


----------

